# Show in Maidstone, Kent



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone coming to show/visit this show, We'll be there


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Meeeeee! With a hopefully less grumpy Orphelia! Really looking forward to it, I assume you're bringing the gorgeous Polo?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Of course


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be there too, not showing this time but coming to see a friend with her Australian Mists


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably see you there then


----------

